# Turkey Trumpets from WB Wood Preview



## ghost1066 (Aug 6, 2015)

I got in a box from @Wildthings today and decided that a couple of the blanks in there needed to be turned ASAP. I had a trumpet in the shop I needed to stain and turn a mouthpiece for so off to the shop I go. The call ready to stain was some pepperwood that has been sitting here for a long time and I thought I would try to turn it. It twisted into some nasty shapes while drying so figured I had nothing to lose but time. The two blanks I got out of the box were apple and black ash burl, I grabbed some ABW for the mouthpieces and spun what I could. 

I got these turned and stained but no clear yet I grabbed a pic before it got too late. So here they are almost done. L-R Pepperwood, BAB, Apple

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 6, 2015)

The BAB is a bomb. I can only imagine with a finish how it is gonna kick!! You feel me? Been spending sometime with the grandkids pardon the English.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 6, 2015)

OMG those are absolutely stunning! Especially the BAB! No the Apple!! uhh the Pepperwood -- Well crap!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 6, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> The BAB is a bomb. I can only imagine with a finish how it is gonna kick!! You feel me? Been spending sometime with the grandkids pardon the English.


 I hear ya. Thing about that BAB is that isn't the pretty side. It is full of eyes and I have one more piece to go. Was a bit scary to turn it had some hidden inclusions but I got it there finally. The ABW was the same, looks great on the outside but had a vein like area running the length I had to work to save.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> OMG those are absolutely stunning! Especially the BAB! No the Apple!! uhh the Pepperwood -- Well crap!


Barry wait till you see them with clear. These came out nice. I turned the apple because I knew I could do it fast the BAB took time and all the mouthpieces fought me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 6, 2015)

Great looking trumpets.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice looking calls Tommy. (  )


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 6, 2015)

All Lookers Tommy , but the BAB is insane !


----------

